# Crappie are biting in the RIVERS



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I went to the river here in southeast Ohio and the CRAPPIE are on fire. This video is a little sample of the evening I had. The fish were on fire one minute and asleep the next but about 45 minutes before dark they wouldn't stop biting! I checked the USGS water temperature for the river and it is pushing 70 degrees. Spring fishing has begun! Enjoy this video on how I pursue these awesome fish!


----------

